# Doughnut Recipe/Glazes?



## Chef Munky (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm looking for a chocolate and maple glaze for doughnuts.
And a recipe for old fashioned doughnuts.
The recipes I have tried in the past were very bland.
Anyone here have some suggestions?


Thank you.
Munky.


----------



## merstar (Jul 17, 2009)

Check this out:
How to Make Old-Fashioned Yeast Raised Doughnuts (Donuts) | eHow.com


----------



## darwins (Jul 29, 2009)

*Tons of FREE doughnut recipes - krispy kreme issue*



Chef Munky said:


> I'm looking for a chocolate and maple glaze for doughnuts.
> And a recipe for old fashioned doughnuts.
> The recipes I have tried in the past were very bland.
> Anyone here have some suggestions?



Hi there ... I have an answer and a question. If you want some awesome recipes you can get them for free from "free doughnut recipes.com" all one word though.

And my problem is that I got an exact copycat recipe for Krispy Kreme there but I think I screwed up the glaze. The doughnut turned out perfect ... but the glaze I either did something wrong or wasnt EXACTLY perfect. It was still good .. but it wasnt slightly crunchy so I may have added too much butter ... I dont know. So anyone that can help me would be helping huge...


Cheers.


----------

